# Авиация > Матчасть >  Шлем летный-? Помогите определить.

## Crack

Прошу просвятить меня по поводу идентификации данных отечественных шлемов. По моему что-то очень редкое. Данные фотографии советских летчиков-испытателей. Буду очень признателен!
Есть подозрения что это "мифические" ЗШ-2 (1?), но хотелось бы по подробнее по этому вопросу, (1-й и 2-й шлемы явно отличаются от 3-го креплениями и заклепками).

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Прошу просвятить меня по поводу идентификации данных отечественных шлемов.


На Гарнаеве надет защитный шлем ЗШ-1, а на остальных шлем ЗШ-2. 

Если Вам необходимо узнать по данным шлемам что-то конкретное - пишите мне в личку.

----------


## Crack

> На Гарнаеве надет защитный шлем ЗШ-1, а на остальных шлем ЗШ-2. 
> 
> Если Вам необходимо узнать по данным шлемам что-то конкретное - пишите мне в личку.


Очень хотелось бы по подробнее узнать о ШЛ-1,2. Историю разработки, применение, ТХХ (если есть).

----------


## Crack

И опять прошу вас опознать некий ЗШ... из экспозиции НПП "Звезда".

----------


## Crack

А фиг его знает что Это такое... Возможно мотошлем гвардии...

----------


## An-Z

В похожих ездили мотоциклисты сопровождавшие авто первых лиц СССР и таких же высокопоставленых зарубежных гостей.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> И опять прошу вас опознать некий ЗШ... из экспозиции НПП "Звезда".





> В похожих ездили мотоциклисты сопровождавшие авто первых лиц СССР и таких же высокопоставленых зарубежных гостей.


Абсолютно верно! Шлем имеет наименование: ЗШ-М, и был как раз предназначен для мотоциклистов, сопровождавших авто первых лиц СССР и таких же высокопоставленых зарубежных гостей.

----------


## Crack

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Наземник

А кто поможет прояснить, что за ЗШ у пилота (см. 5:20)
Спасибо :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2v5s...eature=related

----------


## babcia131

Это THL-2.  [ Twardy hełm lotniczy -2 ] 
Tвердый шлем воздушный-2.
И этот набор.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Я полагаю, что ЗШ-1 и THL-2 является копией американского P-4 с периода корейской войны.

----------


## Наземник

> Это THL-2.  [ Twardy hełm lotniczy -2 ] 
> Tвердый шлем воздушный-2.
> И этот набор.


Спасибо :)

----------


## Crack

Всем кто интересуется отечественной летной экипировкой...
http://files.mail.ru/PXA197

----------


## Crack

> Это THL-2.  [ Twardy hełm lotniczy -2 ] 
> Tвердый шлем воздушный-2.
> И этот набор.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


ЗШ-1 (2)  являлись копией американского шлема Р-3.

----------


## babcia131

ЗШ-1 [2] может быть копия P-3, не отрицает. Но коллега спросил о шлем c фильмa . Этот был шлем THL, изготовлен в Польше и, возможно, немного модернизированный. :Smile: 
Но я не эксперт по шлемы пилотов. В частности варианты США P-1-P-3A-B-P-4.To все было модернизировано, копировать и распространять собственные имена. :Smile:

----------


## Crack

Вот попалось фото с неким видимо опытным шлемом. Подскажите что это за творение и от куда?

----------


## muk33

Ни фига себе! Где попалось?  :Wink:

----------


## Антон

> Вот попалось фото с неким видимо опытным шлемом. Подскажите что это за творение и от куда?


А не для Т-50 шлем?

----------


## Crack

> А не для Т-50 шлем?


Да все возможно, но все таки хотелось по основательнее узнать...
На МАКСе "Звезда" презентовала другой ЗШ-10 для ПАК ФА.

----------


## Crack

Ну что? Ни у кого инфы нет?

----------


## babcia131

Crack 
Kоллега
Вы показываете интересные шлемы.Однако эти прототипы,единичные экземпляры.Пишите b производителю,и как отвечать Вы поделиться с нами знаниями.Но эти шлемы большинство людей видит  первый раз.Конечно, мы не видели их на службу  :Smile: 
С уважением :Smile:

----------


## Crack

Да все понятно, что это не серийный шлем... Но на форуме присутствуют и люди, которые имеют непосредственное отношение к созданию данных образцов. Вот к ним я и обращаюсь. Понятно что это опытные шлемы и все такое... Но хочется узнать что на данном экземпляре отрабатывали? И какие новые функции присутствуют в презентационном ЗШ-10? Спасибо!

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Да все понятно, что это не серийный шлем... Но на форуме присутствуют и люди, которые имеют непосредственное отношение к созданию данных образцов. Вот к ним я и обращаюсь. Понятно что это опытные шлемы и все такое... Но хочется узнать что на данном экземпляре отрабатывали? И какие новые функции присутствуют в презентационном ЗШ-10? Спасибо!


Первая фотография - это ничто иное как израильский DASH-IV, ну а второй и есть ЗШ-10...который как бы и пойдет в перспективе на смену шлемам типа ЗШ-5 и ЗШ-7. Большей информацией делиться пока не уполномочен...(все в процессе разработки).

----------


## babcia131

*Crack*
На этой странице вы найдете информацию о пилотном шлемы и то, что может служить современный шлем

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakista...d-systems.html

*Конструктор шлемов*-не может предоставить определенную информацию, но это, логично и понятно. Некоторые вещи,  нетрудно догадаться. :Wink: 
С Yважением :Wink:

----------


## Crack

> Первая фотография - это ничто иное как израильский DASH-IV, ну а второй и есть ЗШ-10...который как бы и пойдет в перспективе на смену шлемам типа ЗШ-5 и ЗШ-7. Большей информацией делиться пока не уполномочен...(все в процессе разработки).


Большое спасибо! А разве израильский DASH-IV совмещается с КМ-35? (если не ошибаюсь...)

----------


## Crack

На этой странице вы найдете информацию о пилотном шлемы и то, что может служить современный шлем

ну ничего особлИво нового...

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> А разве израильский DASH-IV совмещается с КМ-35? (если не ошибаюсь...)


Как видите совмещается))) Вообще ригельные замки на многих шлемах по внутренней конструкции во многом схожи, проще говоря они универсальны)

----------


## Crack

Ясно, спасибо

----------


## Crack

> Первая фотография - это ничто иное как израильский DASH-IV, ну а второй и есть ЗШ-10...который как бы и пойдет в перспективе на смену шлемам типа ЗШ-5 и ЗШ-7. Большей информацией делиться пока не уполномочен...(все в процессе разработки).


Скажите а это разве не DASH-IV?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Скажите а это разве не DASH-IV?


нет это не он. 

на фотографии плохо видно... на американский шлем Hentex HGU 55/P сильно смахивает...

----------


## Crack

Еще раз здравствуйте. Кто расскажет об этой штуке? Спасибо.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

лучше об этом спросить как раз у человека который изображен на фото... Я конечно догадываюсь что это и для чего предназначено, но лучше промолчу дабы не показаться некомпетентным...

----------


## babcia131

Bертолет- контроль над вооружениями ?  :Confused:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Crack

> лучше об этом спросить как раз у человека который изображен на фото... Я конечно догадываюсь что это и для чего предназначено, но лучше промолчу дабы не показаться некомпетентным...


К большому сожалению на фото Лавров Владимир Александрович - Заслуженный лётчик-испытатель РФ, полковник. Шеф-пилот фирмы «Камов». Погиб 15 сентября 2002 г. в полете на вертолете Ка-26.

----------


## Crack

Подскажите знающие люди, это очередная вариация ЗШ-10? Спасибо!

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Подскажите знающие люди, это очередная вариация ЗШ-10? Спасибо!


я надеюсь, что все-таки это не очередная, а окончательная вариация :Biggrin:

----------


## Crack

> я надеюсь, что все-таки это не очередная, а окончательная вариация


А что же тогда на прошлом  МАКСе демонстрировали? 100012й прототип?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> А что же тогда на прошлом  МАКСе демонстрировали? 100012й прототип?


отвечу как в Одессе (вопросом на вопрос): а Вы где - нибудь слышали или читали, что данный шлем запустили в серийное производство?      

Пока шлем не пойдет серийно (я еще не указываю ряд других причин), Ваша и две вышеуказанные фотографии можно считать одними из рабочих вариантов вышеуказанного шлема.

----------


## Crack

> отвечу как в Одессе (вопросом на вопрос): а Вы где - нибудь слышали или читали, что данный шлем запустили в серийное производство?      
> 
> Пока шлем не пойдет серийно (я еще не указываю ряд других причин), Ваша и две вышеуказанные фотографии можно считать одними из рабочих вариантов вышеуказанного шлема.


Это все понятно , только вроде как "рабочим вариантам" не присваивают "серийные" названия? Были представлено на МАКСе, не прототипы костюма и шлема, а как готовые изделия (судя по буклетам). ... Вот что с толку сбивает!

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Это все понятно , только вроде как "рабочим вариантам" не присваивают "серийные" названия? Были представлено на МАКСе, не прототипы костюма и шлема, а как готовые изделия (судя по буклетам). ... Вот что с толку сбивает!


ну почему же. Присваивают.    А насчет буклетов на МАКСе...это уже вопрос к руководству предприятия -разработчика.

----------


## Crack

> ну почему же. Присваивают.    А насчет буклетов на МАКСе...это уже вопрос к руководству предприятия -разработчика.


Чтож, будем ждать... :Wink:

----------


## Crack

Что-ж, теперь на МАКСе засветился данный ЗШ но к сожалению без сопроводиловки - просветите пожалуйста.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Что-ж, теперь на МАКСе засветился данный ЗШ но к сожалению без сопроводиловки - просветите пожалуйста.


А что, в этот раз даже к нему табличку с названием ЗШ-10 даже не поставили?

----------


## Crack

В этот раз у "Звезды" ВСЕ экспонаты были без табличек! Только кое-где скромная и поверхностная видео презентация на мониторе...

----------


## Crack

> Что-ж, теперь на МАКСе засветился данный ЗШ но к сожалению без сопроводиловки - просветите пожалуйста.


Столько вариаций ЗШ-10?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Столько вариаций ЗШ-10?


ну вообще-то ЗШ-10 без модификаций. Полагаю, что на первой фото ЗШ с нашлемной системой целеуказания и индикации (для вертолетчиков),  на второй -с очками ночного видения,  а на третьей -просто в оригинальной раскраске.

----------


## Crack

Первый, говорят, разрабатывался (в тихую) для Су-35. И теперь никто не знает что с ним делать... Для Т-50 пока не засветился.

----------


## Crack

Вот этот для Ми-28.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Вот этот для Ми-28.


это уже ЗШ-17, рассчитанный на вертолетчиков как раз.    А для Т-50 тот шлем про который вы говорите "разрабатывался (в тихую) для Су-35" не подойдет. Такая "бандура" на лбу - это была бы неслабая нагрузочка при перегрузках в полете. Хотя (я точно не могу сказать) в совокупности масса всего этого хозяйства вместе со шлемом возможно и не превышает массы шлема типа ЗШ-7 с блоком НВУ.

----------


## Crack

Говорят что для Т-50 ЗШ сейчас на "Звезде" продувают. Надеюсь что не такая бандура как для Су-35 получится. Хотя...
_"Научно-производственное предприятие «Звезда» занимается созданием шлема летчика истребителя Т-50 (ПАК ФА) с системой отображения информации на стекле. Об этом, как сообщает «Интерфакс», заявил генеральный директор и главный конструктор НПП «Звезда» Сергей Поздняков. По его словам, новый шлем разрабатывается на базе защитного шлема ЗШ-10.
«Каска с точки зрения подвески и удобства регулировки отработана, необходимо интегрировать систему нашлемного отображения информации. Такую систему делает Рязанский приборный завод. Опытные образцы к нам уже поступили», ─ отметил Поздняков, добавив, что «Звезда» проведет эргономическую оценку шлема, испытания на центрифуге и в аэродинамической трубе. Вся система в сборе будет передана на летные испытания в 2014 году."_

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

Испытания в аэродинамической трубе ЗШ-10 (без системы нашлемного отображения) проходят, всё верно. А насчет передачи на летные в 2014 году.....будем надеяться.

----------


## Crack

Я так понял, что Рязанская НСЦИ вместе с ЗШ-10 на Звезде еще не обкатывается?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Я так понял, что Рязанская НСЦИ вместе с ЗШ-10 на Звезде еще не обкатывается?


не владею такой информацией

----------


## Crack

> Что-ж, теперь на МАКСе засветился данный ЗШ но к сожалению без сопроводиловки - просветите пожалуйста.


Я так думаю что возможно данная "упрощенная" (без замков крепления НСЦИ) модель ЗШ-10 пойдет на смену ЗШ-7 на Су и МиГи?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Я так думаю что возможно данная "упрощенная" (без замков крепления НСЦИ) модель ЗШ-10 пойдет на смену ЗШ-7 на Су и МиГи?


в перспективе возможно (это не от нас с Вами будет зависеть). Но так или иначе, а кронштейн для крепления НСЦИ будет присутствовать (в принципе он легко демонтируется).

----------


## Crack

Но согласитесь, второй ЗШ выглядит явно попроще? Ведь это оба ЗШ-10?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Но согласитесь, второй ЗШ выглядит явно попроще? Ведь это оба ЗШ-10?


Оба. Но, если Вы заметили, разница только в кожухах. Второй (правое фото) как раз один из надеюсь последних вариантов ЗШ-10. 
На левой фото натурально такой шлем тоже видел, но это скорее один из рабочих вариантов.

Скажу одно, пока полный цикл испытаний изделие не пройдет (по их результатам возможны доработки), ни про одну из фотографий официально нельзя сказать, что это именно тот шлем.

----------


## Crack

Спасибо большое за ваши ответы. Малость теперь разобрался!

----------


## Crack

А не проясните очередной вопрос, простите за наглость. А какова судьба так называемого ЗШ-90? И для каких целей он разрабатывался?

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> А не проясните очередной вопрос, простите за наглость. А какова судьба так называемого ЗШ-90? И для каких целей он разрабатывался?


Цель проста: улучшение эксплуатационных характеристик по сравнению со шлемами типа ЗШ-5 и ЗШ-7.  Предположу, что в связи с разработкой ЗШ-10 потребность в ЗШ-90 отпала (хотя скорее всего были и другие причины). К сожалению достаточной информацией, чтобы подробно про это рассказать не обладаю.

----------


## Crack

Спасибо, жаль что нет подробностей (любопытный шлем был).

----------


## Crack

Подскажите, что это за шлемы?

----------


## CRC

Советская копия немецкого  ЛКПN101 /LKpN101/

----------


## ПСП

Немецкий шлемофон LKpN101 (летний) :

----------


## ПСП

Немецкий шлемофон  LKpW101 (на меху) :

----------


## ПСП

Немецкий шлемофон LKpS101 (?) :

----------


## Crack

Скажите, а это именно отечественная копия шлема (а маркировка тогда имелась своя?) или наши пользовались трофейными экземплярами?

----------


## CRC

,,Although by the end of the war, Russia had produced virtually identical clones of the German LKpN-101 and LKpW-101 helmet designs, many Russian pilots are known to have occasionally used captured German helmets interchangeably with the first wholly Russian copies of the German models, such was their identical nature
One conspicuous development originating on the Luftwaffe leather winter and summer helmets was a third oxygen mask attachment point situated on the upper forehead section of Luftwaffe flight headgear. An adjustable vertical strap was secured there that ended in a looped wire attachment, to which the upper suspension strap of a three-point oxygen mask (such as the Drager Model 10-69 fighter pilot mask) could be secured, for extra stable mask retention during maneuvering. Conceptually proven to be effective and its efficacy fully established throughout the war by Luftwaffe fighter aircrews, this feature, along with other Luftwaffe helmet devices (such as studded side mask securing points and a twin laryngofone or throat microphone set-up), was quickly incorporated into Russian leather flying helmets. The effective practical result was that shortly after war’s end, the Soviet Air Force was flying with leather helmets that were closely modeled upon and clearly influenced by their WWII German Luftwaffe inspirations.,,

----------


## ПСП

Ещё тут есть : http://www.airforce.ru/content/obmun...ather_helmets/

----------


## ПСП

Вероятно, это советский послевоенный кожаный шлем  :

----------


## ПСП

Пара советских довоенных шлемов и маска :

----------


## Crack

> Ещё тут есть : http://www.airforce.ru/content/obmun...ather_helmets/


Спасибо, только этот "фрагмент" я видел еще в 2006 году. У Гершина был обалденный (англоязычный) сайт (жаль закрылся). Основные типы советских ШЛ и ЗШ мне известны, вопрос был именно по выложенным мною фотографиям. Спасибо за разъяснения.

----------


## Crack

Здравствуйте! В очередной раз подскажите, что это за шлем и как расшифровывается ШЗШ?
Спасибо

----------


## CRC

http://webs.lanset.com/aeolusaero/Ar...ks_NOV2010.pdf


https://paraplan.ru/forum/topic/118972  :Smile:

----------


## Crack

Спасибо за ответ. Нашел еще форум с подробным описанием данного ШЗШ-2 (шумо-защитный шлем).

----------


## OKA

Ну и касочки пошли))

"Чудо-шлем  April 3rd, 13:59

   

Шлем пилота истребителя пятого поколения F-35 по своим возможностям под стать самому истребителю F-35. Вся информация, необходимая лётчику для успешного выполнения задания, - скорость самолёта, высота, информация о целях, предупреждения, чем сейчас занимается жена лётчика, ... - всё это прецируется непосредственно на забрало шлема."

Удивительный мир авиации - Чудо-шлем

----------


## Crack

> Ну и касочки пошли))
> 
> "Чудо-шлем  April 3rd, 13:59
> 
>    
> 
> Шлем пилота истребителя пятого поколения F-35 по своим возможностям под стать самому истребителю F-35. Вся информация, необходимая лётчику для успешного выполнения задания, - скорость самолёта, высота, информация о целях, предупреждения, чем сейчас занимается жена лётчика, ... - всё это прецируется непосредственно на забрало шлема."
> 
> Удивительный мир авиации - Чудо-шлем


В сое время они обильно слюни пускали и по т.н. "рогатому" шлему...

----------


## OKA

> Ну и касочки пошли))
> 
> "Чудо-шлем  April 3rd, 13:59
> 
>    
> 
> Шлем пилота истребителя пятого поколения F-35 по своим возможностям под стать самому истребителю F-35. Вся информация, необходимая лётчику для успешного выполнения задания, - скорость самолёта, высота, информация о целях, предупреждения, чем сейчас занимается жена лётчика, ... - всё это прецируется непосредственно на забрало шлема."
> 
> Удивительный мир авиации - Чудо-шлем




"Ночной режим шлема F-35 оказался ослепляющим


Шлем летчика F-35  Lockheed Martin

Шлемы летчиков истребителей F-35B/C Lightning II в ночном режиме оказались ослепляющими. К такому выводу, как сообщает DoDBuzz, пришли летчики-испытатели ВМС и Морской пехоты США. Во время испытаний выяснилось, что ночной режим, специально разработанный для облегчения посадки на палубу корабля в темное время суток, наоборот существенно усложняет ее.

При посадке ночью на палубу на корабле включают специальную световую индикацию. Она позволяет летчикам ориентироваться при заходе на посадку, но в некоторых условиях ее может быть недостаточно. По этой причине в некоторых самолетах палубной авиации реализован ночной режим, при котором летчики с помощью тепловизионных камер могут видеть не только световую индикацию, но очертания кораблей.

Такой режим сделан и в шлемах летчиков F-35, в которых изображение с тепловизионных камер выводится на нашлемный дисплей. На это изображение накладывается и различная полетная информация. По данным испытателей, именно символы выводимой на дисплей информации ослепляют летчиков.

Во время испытаний летчики обнаружили, что символы имеют яркое зеленое свечение, которое сильно отвлекает внимание и своей яркостью может «забивать» световую индикацию кораблей. Американская компания Lockheed Martin уже выпустила новое программное обеспечение, призванное исправить эту проблему, однако ночной режим все равно пока остается ослепляющим.

Истребители F-35B уже приняты на вооружение Морской пехоты США. Версия F-35C для ВМС пока только проходит испытания, а ее принятие на вооружение запланировано на 2018 год. Разработка F-35 ведется с 2001 года. Самолет создается в трех базовых версиях: F-35A с обычным взлетом для ВВС, F-35B с укороченным взлетом и вертикальной посадкой для Морской пехоты и F-35C палубного базирования для ВМС.

Максимальная взлетная масса F-35 при длине 15,4 и размахе крыла 10,7 метра составляет 27,3 тонны. Самолет может развивать скорость до 1,9 тысячи километров в час, а его боевой радиус составляет 845 километров. F-35 может нести ракеты и бомбы и авиапушки общей массой до 8,1 тонны — 6,8 тонны на шести подкрыльевых точках подвески и 1,3 тонны на двух пилонах во внутренних отсеках вооружения.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2016/12/22/blinding

----------


## военвед

Подскажите, что за шлем?

----------


## ПСП

У Фрэнсиса Гэри Пауэрса такой же  ...

----------


## военвед

Откуда ноги растут понятно. Странно что самого Пауэрса не скопировали. Просто в линейку наших шлемов, на мой взгляд, этот вариант не вписывается. ЗШ-1 и 2 обсудили в начале темы, потом вроде все пошло по сквозной нумерации: ЗШ-3, Гш-4, ЗШ-5,Гш-6, ЗШ-7. Продается в Польше. Не хотелось бы положить в коллекцию Советских шлемов какого- нибудь "брата по оружию". Тем более что просят за него как за шлем образца 1914 года.

----------


## OKA

Новый шлем для  Gripen E , NG 



DefesaNet - Gripen BR - Saab Receives Order from FMV for a New Helmet Mounted Display System

Некое сходство с :

Шлем летный-? Помогите определить.

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 27 мар - РИА Новости. Несколько комплектов противоперегрузочных костюмов для летчиков нового российского истребителя Су-57 переданы ОКБ Сухого и проходят испытания, сообщил РИА Новости генеральный директор – главный конструктор НПП "Звезда" (производитель систем жизнеобеспечения для летчиков) Сергей Поздняков...
> 
> ..Помимо того, НПП "Звезда" производит шлемы-маски для летчиков Су-57. Испытания шлемов проводятся уже длительное время. Теперь, с поставкой противоперегрузочных костюмов, уточнил Поздняков, пройдет комплексное тестирования всех систем жизнеобеспечения летчиков.



  

https://vpk.name/news/93297_istrebit...go_goloda.html

https://vpk.name/news/210351_v_rossi...ikov_su57.html

https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/105366/

----------


## Fencer

> https://vpk.name/news/93297_istrebit...go_goloda.html
> 
> https://vpk.name/news/210351_v_rossi...ikov_su57.html
> 
> https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/105366/


https://rg.ru/2018/03/27/nachalis-is...kov-su-57.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 9 июля. /ТАСС/. Российское Научно-производственное предприятие (НПП) "Звезда" создало новые шлемы для военных летчиков - легкие, сделанные из кевлара

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Новые защитные шлемы для летчиков создали в России - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Flanker B

> МОСКВА, 9 июля. /ТАСС/. Российское Научно-производственное предприятие (НПП) "Звезда" создало новые шлемы для военных летчиков - легкие, сделанные из кевлара
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Новые защитные шлемы для летчиков создали в России - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


Богдана в таком видел

----------


## OKA

" Летный шлем сбитого над Кашмиром индийского летчика Абхинандана Вартхамана стал экспонатом музея ВВС Пакистана. "

  

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1529236.html

----------


## stream

https://vk.com/milinfolive

Летный шлем ЗШ-7А с Нашлемной системой целеуказания "Сура" Kиевского Казённого предприятия специального приборостроения (КП СПС, бывшее ЦКБ) "Арсенал".

----------


## OKA

> https://vk.com/milinfolive
> 
> Летный шлем ЗШ-7А с Нашлемной системой целеуказания "Сура" Kиевского Казённого предприятия специального приборостроения (КП СПС, бывшее ЦКБ) "Арсенал".


А линк поточнее нетрудно обозначить ? А то там по ресурсу можно долго искать))

----------


## stream

от 8марта, это комент к этой ссылке, там информации никакой)

https://twitter.com/moosa_patriot/st...059059712?s=21

----------


## Crack



----------


## OKA

> 


Что-то первые 3 фото немножко под наклоном))

----------

